# Going to pick up my boy today !!!! pics added !



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Will have Pics soon ! So excited !! :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Going to pick up my boy today !!!!*

And you get to see Oreo's Twin girls See you later


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Going to pick up my boy today !!!!*

Gonna be a good day !! :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Meet Elliot ! Thanks Tiffofmo !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh! He is sooo cute!!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

very very cute congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I love him!!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute boy. Grats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Handsome little boy! Congrats :stars:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks y'all ! :greengrin: He's so tiny !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice... :thumb:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks everyone ! I think he's gorgeous ! a lot of folks don't like chocolate colored goats but I like them ! :leap: :greengrin: lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh I just love the chocolate color.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

OMG! He's Adorable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Im so glad you love him.. I love chocolate color on a goat and add the blue eyes makes them that much cuter lol. He is going to be a lot like mom and be a fluffy chocolate boy lol.


----------

